# Impromptu-Quasi Scherzando in F-sharp-minor for piano



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

Hello TC members,

Here is a piece for piano, which I composed some time ago. I am looking forward to your comments and critical viewpoints.
Here is the URL: http://picosong.com/TnsD

Best regards.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Omnimusic said:


> Hello TC members,
> 
> Here is a piece for piano, which I composed some time ago. I am looking forward to your comments and critical viewpoints.
> Here is the URL: http://picosong.com/TnsD
> ...


Very nice melody, who's your inspiration?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2016)

Omnimusic said:


> Hello TC members,
> 
> Here is a piece for piano, which I composed some time ago. I am looking forward to your comments and critical viewpoints.
> Here is the URL: http://picosong.com/TnsD
> ...


Nice. Touches of Beethoven, hints of Schubert, and more besides. Is this your preferred "compositional voice", Omnimusic?


----------



## Alon (Jul 29, 2016)

I loved it, excellent!


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice piece.


----------



## Omnimusic (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your replies. 
Pugg, I think that my inspiration came a bit from the “Scherzo a capriccio” from Mendelssohn, while I was working on this (such a beautiful piece!). But my Impromptu (which I wrote in the same key) became something quite different. I am glad that you like it. I will post some more things.

TalkingHead, I have written in different styles of music, but Beethoven, Schubert, Schumann, Mendelssohn and Chopin have probably been my major source of inspiration. But that said, there are so many other fantastic composers which provide inspiration. I love impressionistic music, music from the Russian School (Rachmaninoff, Scriabin etc.), Spanish music (Albéniz !) and music from many others, including some of the modern composers. But I should say that I have not been able to write anything atonal. In that respect, I am underdeveloped.


----------

